# selling MH buying static (maybe)



## odipar (Nov 24, 2010)

After 4 years travelling with our motorhome across Europe I have now reached a point in my life at the ripe old age of 70 that I need a change
Don’t get me wrong; we love our 2008 Rapido and will continue to enjoy using it over the next couple of years.
By then though I know that I will not be enjoying the driving and be looking looking for more comfort
I have been impressed at various shows at the NEC with the quality and comfort of the static homes and we are seriously considering selling our Rapido and buying/renting one in France to use for long term stays and as a family rendezvous
Having bought a MH I know that there are many pro and cons to consider before making a decision; so I am looking for help and advice to enable me to ask the right questions before making a commitment
Has anyone got any advice?
Cheers
MGA Coupe


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello mga.
I was just sending some similar info to another member on here. This might give you something to go on.

http://www.leboncoin.fr/caravaning/offres/basse_normandie/?f=a&th=1&q=Mobil+home

Ray.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

We have a mobile home on a good site in the Dordogne.

We originally bought it and sited it near Leominster in England.
Having been longstanding caravaners we decided on a change but got the travelling bug again and bought a motorhome.

We enjoyed touring France but our son who has a learning disability didn't like touring and preferred to stay on one site for the majority of his annual month's holiday.
We found a site in the Dordogne and bought a preowned mobilhome which we let out for the main summer months to pay its rent. (We have since sold it.)

As we weren't using the mobile home in England we asked the site owner if we could bring it out to France and did so 7 years ago.
Although it cost quite a lot to transport it to France the biggest part of the sum was covered by the 'commission' we would have had to pay the English site owners if we had sold it in situ.

There was a 15 year limit on the English site so by now we would have lost it but now we still have it and probably have the most luxurious accommodation on the French site.
It turned out to be a lucky thing we did as since I became disabled we use it three months a year whereas initially we used it as a base from which to tour for one or two weeks at a time.

If you have any specific questions I will try to answer them.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Check out the annual site fee's, some can be sky high !


----------



## jaks (Sep 20, 2006)

*mobile homes*

Hi we are still in the process of selling our m/h but have bought a mobile home just on the border of Scotland/England as we still love to go away and this suits us as we can still visit lots of lovely places and still remember our wonderful years we had in our Bessie hope you find your ideal one and enjoy JAKS


----------



## Topefisher (Apr 20, 2011)

Static caravans can be one of the biggest money pits you can find.

High purchase prices, high site fees, lots of ties if selling for whatever reason i.e. dislike of site or area or just needing a change, rowdy or inconsiderate neighbours, big losses when selling, having to deal with sales through site owners etc.

Some of these may not be relevant to you however I would also give serious consideration to purchasing the biggest and most comfortable twin axle tourer you can and siting that on a pitch instead.

If you are unable to tow it youself you can easily get it done for a reasonable fee.

You have the option then of moving it easily if you want to change location for whatever reason. You have no ties when selling etc.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Quote*



Topefisher said:


> Static caravans can be one of the biggest money pits you can find.
> 
> High purchase prices, high site fees, lots of ties if selling for whatever reason i.e. dislike of site or area or just needing a change, rowdy or inconsiderate neighbours, big losses when selling, having to deal with sales through site owners etc.
> 
> ...


Yes, that is what I was going to suggest as an alternative. Or a nice American Caravan.

Okay you may not be wishing, able or licensed to tow it. But a lot easier to find someone who can.

TM


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Hymer do a magnificent twin axle luxury tourer. I saw it in Bad Waldsee this summer. Gorgeous. We have toyed with the idea of a static etc if ever we stop travelling - can't bear to be cooped up indoors anymore. However, after having checked costs etc must agree a money pit with lots of ties/hassles if you want to get out. You can always move your twin axle on.

We know a really nice English guy on a site near Barcelona who lives in his caravan and has done for 10 years. He is semi-retired and works in Barcelona. Needless to say he has the best pitch on site. He has changed pitch a couple of times when the mood took him. Bottom line is he has best of both worlds - he is basically static but can move if he so wishes.

I have the idea on the back burner for if and when we can't get about so much anymore.

Sal


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I must also agree with the last 3 posters in that statics are big money pits. There maybe some fair site owners around but there are a lot of unscrupulous ones too.

We looked at a few, one not far from us said its better if you buy from us, on asking how much would it be to buy privately and have it transported there was told the ridiculous sum of £10,000.00. Then there's money for this, money for that.

The big big twin axle tourer sounds much better to me.

Paul.


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: mobile homes*



jaks said:


> Hi we are still in the process of selling our m/h but have bought a mobile home just on the border of Scotland/England as we still love to go away and this suits us as we can still visit lots of lovely places and still remember our wonderful years we had in our Bessie hope you find your ideal one and enjoy JAKS


Where abouts ?

Statics can be a big money pit, but not if you buy on the right site.
We have had statics for 20 years (3) and have always had a good deal and have never thought of giving it up. You have to be very careful though :wink:


----------



## jaks (Sep 20, 2006)

*static caravan*

Hi there we bought ours on a private site from a person on the site who had it advertised after we agreed a price we spoke to the owners of the site and instead of the normal 17.5% of price as commission they ask for £500 flat price which is excellent.We are right on a clifftop with brillliant views over the sea and it is called Marshalls Meadows approx 2 miles north of Berwick-upon-Tweed and 1/2 mile from Scottish Border.JAKS


----------

